# Free Detailing Day with PMG Autocare



## 50Cal Detailing

We're teaming up with PMG Autocare in Parkgate to offer a completely free detailing day showcasing the 50cal range. Put this date in your diary!

"Due to the success of our free detailing workshop classes last year, we are kicking this years classes off with a totally free detailing day.To be held on *Sun 20th of July from 10am - 3pm* this promises to be our best event yet.

In conjunction with the team at 50cal detailing and the team here at PMG Autocare, this is designed to be a hands on day allowing you to try new products for yourself and have staff help improve your own technique.

The day will start with a short introduction from myself and the guys at 50cal.
The idea of the day is a relaxed and friendly atmosphere. We want visitors to socialise and ask questions, no matter how silly they think it might be.

After a demonstration on safe wash techniques it will be your turn to try the products and give feedback on your thoughts, aswell as gaining hints and tips from staff on hand.

We will teach the basics off claying and prepping a car for machine and hand polishing. Then we will be encouraging people to grab a machine and get hands on practicing machine polishing with both a rotary and a da.

There will be a BBQ provided for lunch and the opportunity to purchase product from the guys at 50cal on the day. Everyone is welcome and the day is totally free. Questions are encouraged throughout the day and staff will be on hand in all areas throughout the day.

We hope to see you all there." :thumb:

Pete -PMG Autocare


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

Please note change of date as it clashes with GTINI Castelwellan meet!


----------



## jonnyw59

Where is this being held at guys?


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

jonnyw59 said:


> Where is this being held at guys?


It's being held at PMG Autocare in Parkgate, find the full address here:

https://www.facebook.com/pmgautocareni?fref=ts

:thumb:

40/50 signed up already, it's going to be a big day!


----------



## tarbyonline

I'd be up for this! Where/how do you sign up?


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

tarbyonline said:


> I'd be up for this! Where/how do you sign up?


Just turn up.......it's as simple as that :thumb:


----------



## jonnyw59

50Cal Detailing said:


> It's being held at PMG Autocare in Parkgate, find the full address here:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pmgautocareni?fref=ts
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> 40/50 signed up already, it's going to be a big day!


Thanks for that, if I'm off that day I will definitely swing by.


----------



## _Steven67

I think I may take a trip up as I wanted something like this.


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

_Steven67 said:


> I think I may take a trip up as I wanted something like this.


See you there Steven :thumb:


----------



## DD1

Sounds like it could be a great day out :thumb:


----------



## _Steven67

Not going to sure if I'm going to make it anymore, I'm working at 1:45 but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## bean_ni

Got me some snow foam at the Belfast Motor show! Prob the best thing at it was the 50 cal stand!!!


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

bean_ni said:


> Got me some snow foam at the Belfast Motor show! Prob the best thing at it was the 50 cal stand!!!


Cheers Bean!:thumb: let me know how you got on!


----------



## _Steven67

How'd the day go then ?


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

_Steven67 said:


> How'd the day go then ?


We had around 40/50 people up at PMG Autocare, all getting hands on with products - safe wash demo, machine polishing, interior / claying / hand polishing. It was great! Sun was out all day and we Pete at PMG put on a BBQ for everyone.

We've had a lot more interest for another event so we will run another on the last Sunday of this month. Fancy coming along?:thumb:


----------



## _Steven67

50Cal Detailing said:


> We had around 40/50 people up at PMG Autocare, all getting hands on with products - safe wash demo, machine polishing, interior / claying / hand polishing. It was great! Sun was out all day and we Pete at PMG put on a BBQ for everyone.
> 
> We've had a lot more interest for another event so we will run another on the last Sunday of this month. Fancy coming along?:thumb:


Before I read the last bit I was going to suggest it. I'd love to go, will it be the same as last time ? Was gutted I missed it, as long as I can get it off work I'd love to go.


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

_Steven67 said:


> Before I read the last bit I was going to suggest it. I'd love to go, will it be the same as last time ? Was gutted I missed it, as long as I can get it off work I'd love to go.


I'll put another thread up once we've confirmed the date, would be great to have you along!:thumb:


----------



## _Steven67

50Cal Detailing said:


> I'll put another thread up once we've confirmed the date, would be great to have you along!:thumb:


Will do my best! Any chance seeing you guys at any shows before the end of summer/"show season".


----------



## bernimac

50Cal Detailing said:


> We had around 40/50 people up at PMG Autocare, all getting hands on with products - safe wash demo, machine polishing, interior / claying / hand polishing. It was great! Sun was out all day and we Pete at PMG put on a BBQ for everyone.
> 
> We've had a lot more interest for another event so we will run another on the last Sunday of this month. Fancy coming along?:thumb:


31st of aug then?


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

bernimac said:


> 31st of aug then?


Yes mate, will put up another thread on here soon for the new one! :thumb:


----------



## _Steven67

bernimac said:


> 31st of aug then?





50Cal Detailing said:


> Yes mate, will put up another thread on here soon for the new one! :thumb:


Any updates on this ?


----------



## Scooby WRX STI

Is this happening on the 31st of August ?


----------



## _Steven67

Scooby WRX STI said:


> Is this happening on the 31st of August ?


Yeah it is mate!


----------



## bean_ni

was considering buying the 50cal wax- anyone any idea of carnuba content, how easy it is on/off?


----------

